# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Chụp ảnh cưới tuyệt đẹp ở Flamingo Đại Lải - Đại điểm chụp ảnh cưới

## hantt.163

Bộ ảnh cưới có tên Sunshine Of Your Love được Mju Studio thực hiện tại không gian thơ mộng của Flamingo Đại Lải Resort. Những bức hình ngập tràn nắng vàng óng ả tạo làm xúc cảm đôi lứa cũng sóng sánh nồng say.


Flamingo Đại Lải Resort trải dài trên 123 héc ta thuộc xã Ngọc Thanh (Phúc Yên, Vĩnh Phúc) cách Hà Nội khoảng 50 km, dự án được giới chuyên gia đánh giá là có vị trí đắc địa nhất miền Bắc với giao thông thuận tiện và thiên nhiên ưu đãi. Đáng chú ý, Flamingo Đại Lải Resort chỉ cách sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài 20 phút lái xe. Thêm một địa điểm hấp dẫn để các cô dâu chú rể miền Bắc chụp ảnh cưới.














Theo: noitoambatdau

Cùng khám phá *Chụp ảnh cưới ở đâu - Chup anh cuoi o dau*

----------

